# Using acetone with a cut on finger... help!



## Chikky (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a dumb question: My friend put the gel shellac on my nails (she's a professional, and I've had this done tons of times) but she accidentally nipped the top and side of my finger getting some dry skin off as I get really hard, cracking skin on the side/tips of my fingers. She's so great and this never happens (she's been doing it for years professionally)... but it's been almost a week and my finger is still hurting and it has not healed ( and I KNOW her utensils were clean, I also accidentally hit the cut again later that day which really hurt and probably dirtied it!). I feel like if I took the shellac off it would heal better, but is it ok to use acetone where it will definitely get into this cut?

  	I know it'll burn like crazy and I'm ok with that, I just don't want to get a bad infection from using the acetone. I also don't want to get an infection from keeping these nails on if it's stopping it from healing. I've been using Neosporin every day and it's not seeming to help.

  	I also don't want her to feel bad and kind of don't want to tell her... But I might have to. Any ideas nail techs?


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

for infection i would suggest alcohol or hydrogen peroxide rather than acetone..
  	acetone is for taking nails off..not to get rid of infection..
  	put some polysporin on it...and wear those plastic covering( that look like condoms..haha) on your finger so you don't get anything in the cut..
  	if the problem persists..go and see a doctor..
  	i hope you feel better...


----------



## Chikky (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh, yeah, absolutely! I wasn't using the acetone to cure anything; I just wanted to take my nails off, but didn't know if it was safe to use acetone when I had a cut on my finger, though.

  	No worries, I did it anyhow and nothing but a little stinging commenced!


----------

